# Is something wrong with my oscar?



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

I noticed that my oscar has been spitting 70%+ of his food out every time I feed him.
He hasn't sustained any damage recently and everything seemed normal. 
The only thing I can think of is that he's choking?? I dont know,, I fed a algae walfer to my pleco (for the first time) and the oscar ate it to my surprise... it took him like 3 tries because it was so big. But that was about a week ago

Also, There has been a white spot on my oscar for a good month now. In the beginning, I thought it was Ich, so I raised the water temperature up to ~82 degrees F for about 3 weeks, but it isn't helping


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

That is not Ich.


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

Any advice on what actions I should take?
Maybe buy some meds.
I'm very new to this-- thank you very much


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

Keep the water very clean, daily water changes, aquarium salt. I don't know what it is.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

He just hit himself against something in the tank. I wouldn't worry about him spitting it out. If he wants food, he'll eat.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah Oscars eat and eat and eat probably just hurt himself on something. what else is in the tank?


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

5-6" pleco 
2 2.5" gourmis


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like its just a scrape to me


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's not a scrap.
My oscar got scrapped pretty badly and healed up within 2-3 days

Also, some update on the white spot.
It is starting to turn black


----------

